# Richard Truett And His Bicycle



## bobcycles (May 24, 2016)

Richard Truett made his grand introduction into the bike hobby by proudly proclaiming that his sole
interest in starting a Bicycle Periodical was one based on his background in the publishing industry
and on his soap box announced that the beauty of having Richard at the helm of a periodical that
would also be a classified marketplace for private buyer / seller advertisements, was that he had absolutely
NO interest in bicycle collecting or the hobby itself personally.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1930s-Schwinn-Built-LaSalle-Motorbike-w-rare-options-/331863496845?

Prior to Richards publications there were several Classified ad bicycle monthlies that ended up getting
corrupted by the publishers and their connection to the bicycle hobby and they eventually folded for a variety of reasons.  Richard stated in writing that he would be an ideal 'publisher' of a Classic bicycle paper due to having absolutely zero interest in bicycle collecting or the hobby at a personal level, a breath of 'fresh air'.
Richard gleaned incredible and extremely rare bicycles out from the grasp
of his subscribers including the nicest Ranger Champion ever found, this LaSalle (that was an original paint bike when discovered)  among other treasures.

Boycott his Cycl-Art abomination LaSalle auction.

The "chapter" of his life he mentions coming to a close, came about in the first place for all the wrong reasons.


----------



## bikebozo (May 24, 2016)

People who have no interest in bikes are everywhere , .. when you get your feet wet, and realize the beauty and the money that can be made ..  It is hard to not get involved . I knew Truett , before he even owned a bike ,   he worked for our local newspaper ,   I sold him a 1st year cannondale for his brother,.  there are people who will want that  La Salle bike no matter what ..  There is a big world outside of the CABERS


----------



## John (May 24, 2016)

Do you think the aluminum fenders will fit my Huffman bicycle?


----------



## Freqman1 (May 24, 2016)

John said:


> Do you think the aluminum fenders will fit my Huffman bicycle?



With your skills John I see no reason you couldn't modify them if needed! V/r Shawn


----------



## tripple3 (May 24, 2016)

bobcycles said:


> ...abomination LaSalle auction


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (May 24, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> With your skills John I see no reason you couldn't modify them if needed! V/r Shawn



Not funny

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (May 24, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> With your skills John I see no reason you couldn't modify them if needed! V/r Shawn



And it has the pedestal mount stamped  fender.... damn

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## bobcycles (May 24, 2016)

bikebozo said:


> People who have no interest in bikes are everywhere , .. when you get your feet wet, and realize the beauty and the money that can be made ..  It is hard to not get involved . I knew Truett , before he even owned a bike ,   he worked for our local newspaper ,   I sold him a 1st year cannondale for his brother,.  there are people who will want that  La Salle bike no matter what ..  There is a big world outside of the CABERS





-----I understand the allure of various collectible markets including of course the bike hobby.  What blows is coming
out of the blue with promises of "not being like the other guys" who scraped the 'good stuff' from their Newsletters
instead of the subscribers who paid for these subscriptions.....but then doing a total about face and Being just like
'the other guys'. 
Imagine subscribing to a newsletter and eagerly awaiting the classified ads to buy old bikes and parts only to
find out that the good stuff never even made it to the paper.  And you trusted the 'word' of the publishers claim
that he had no interest in the bicycle hobby, strictly publishing.
blows.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (May 24, 2016)

AND WE HAVE EXPERIENCED BOB'S DESCRIPTION OF WHAT
HAS BEEN COMMON OF MOST OF THE BIKE NEWS LETTERS.
AMEN!


----------



## catfish (May 26, 2016)

I asked him some questions about the bike via ebay. I doubt he will answer, or post them on the auction.


----------



## bikebozo (Jun 6, 2016)

Richard ,wrote me , and said HI, to everyone , ,


----------



## bikebozo (Jun 6, 2016)

sniper bid with 7 seconds to go 3550.00


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 6, 2016)

bikebozo said:


> Richard ,wrote me , and said HI, to everyone , ,



Tell him we says "hey" back! V/r Shawn


----------



## catfish (Jun 6, 2016)

bikebozo said:


> Richard ,wrote me , and said HI, to everyone , ,




Hey!


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Jun 6, 2016)

TOO BAD RICHARD DID NOT KEEP IT ALL ORIGINAL!
THE BLACK TANK IS A TURNOFF!
THE FENDERS COULD USE A BUFFING.
I WONDER WHAT IT LOOKED LIKE BEFORE IT WAS REPAINTED?


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jun 7, 2016)

I think Marty recently put it best, some people are excellent caretakers of our particular history, some are not. some in our hobby are honest great people, some not, I've come to expect that mix and am never surprised.
I've also found some pots call kettles black.


----------

